

4iP Invests in jlees's FestBuzz - pclark
http://www.4ip.org.uk/blog/post/festbuzz/

======
jlees
\o/

Forthcoming and potentially of interest to HN-ers: A blog post about what to
do when your competitors get techcrunched on the day you were meant to be.

(Answer: Panic.)

~~~
diN0bot
link to your startup plz

edit: i'm just confused. could you explain what happened. did you panic or are
you referring to your competitors? if you're the founder of festbuzz what's
the problem?

~~~
jlees
There's another site doing exactly the same thing (but in a less cool way,
naturally). We were meant to be on TC, but the guy dealing with it went on
holiday and we got tech-blog-gazumped :( Fortunately, when your customers are
attending an arts festival, that's not the end of the world...

~~~
diN0bot
oh, I see. 4iP != TC. maybe you'll be on TC next when the guy gets back...i
don't get it. my bad.

as for the tech-- nice work ;-) i've already emailed links to my friends.

------
hajrice
Congrats dude!!!! :)

